# Messstellenumschalter Mechanisch oder Elektronisch



## Balou (28 Juli 2004)

Nabend,

wir suchen für eine Anlage bei uns in der Firma einen Messtellenumschalter es ist egal ob Mechanisch oder Elektronisch.
Wichtig iss er muss 8 Verschiedene Messungen aufnehmen und günstig sollte er auch sein  

MfG Balou


----------



## gorden (28 Juli 2004)

guten tag.

wir sind im Zeitalter der Modernen Elektronik ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen das es Immernoch leute gibt die sowas einbauen. Das kan doch viel eleganter, einfacher und schneller gelöst werden mit einer SPS dazu ist es noch Wartungsärmer und somit wirtschaftlicher...

mfg 
Gorden


----------



## Kurt (29 Juli 2004)

*Bitte um Aufklärung -> geklärt*

Hallo Balou,

ist ein Messstellenumschalter ein 'Ding', dass über Binäreingänge Analogsignale umschaltet, damit man (zB bei der SPS) nur einen Analogeingang benötigt.

So ne Art Multiplexer oder Analogswitch?

Gruss
Kurt

*ERLEDIGT* -> habe bei Ziehl das MUM nachgelesen.


----------



## PeterEF (29 Juli 2004)

*MUM8...*

...heißt ein Teil, das hier noch liegt. ich habs sowas mal verwendet und es funktionierte ganz gut. Der hier kann 8xI oder 8xU oder 4xPT100 umschalten, je nach Wunsch von allein nach Zeit oder durch dig.Eingänge.
Er kommt von Ziehl (www.ziehl.de), was er mal kostete müßte ich erst nachgucken. Bei Interesse: einen hab ich übrig....

@Gordon: denk noch mal drüber nach!

Peter


----------



## Balou (29 Juli 2004)

Moin

also als erstes muss ich sagen das wir das ding bei uns in der Firma einsetzen wollen (genauer mein Chef).

Zweitens muss ich Gorden recht geben ich finde sowas auch extrem Unschön (hallo Chef).

@ Kurt ja mit dem Messtellen umschalter wollen wir 8 Analoge messungen´so Schalten das man dafür nurt einen Analog eigang in die SPS braucht.

MfG Balou


----------



## PeterEF (29 Juli 2004)

schau doch mal hier: http://www.ziehl.de/, dann links im Frame 'Schaltrelais und Steuerungen' nehmen und dann nauch unten blättern zu MUM 8 bzw. MUM 16.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Balou (29 Juli 2004)

Besten Dank Peter hatte das MUM 8 im Titel übersehn Sorry war mein Fehler hab den anderen Beitrag schon geändert
Mfg Balou


----------



## Zottel (29 Juli 2004)

@balou
Wenn du schon eine SPS mit AA hast, häng doch ein paar Relais hinter ein paar(zusätzliche?) DAs. Standardbauteile und vielleicht billiger als der MUM?


----------



## Balou (29 Juli 2004)

@Zottel
klar das iss auch ne gute Idee aber das kostet auch wieder 8 DI Ausgänge zum Ansteuern der Relais.

das wollen wir ja net (Chef)

Am besten wäre ein Voll Mechanischer Umschalter mit Großem Motor und viel Bremborium alles andere wäre ja auch zu einfach.

Der Umschalter soll 8 Messungen die net Immer benötigt werden so einfach wie Möglich auf einen AE der SPS schalten aber auch so das der Bediener am PLS das selber Umschalten kann.

MfG Balou

P.S. Wie immer so wenig aufwand wie Möglich bei soviel Komfort wie nötig


----------



## Ralf (29 Juli 2004)

Was für Signale hast Du denn
(Wenns TEs sind, wirds schwierig)

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Balou (29 Juli 2004)

was sind TE's

ne wir haben dierekte 0-20mA aus unseren messsumformern

MfG balou


----------



## Zottel (30 Juli 2004)

TE meint wohl Thermoelemente.


----------



## Balou (30 Juli 2004)

Thx die Abkürzung war mir net bekannt 

schönes WE 

Balou


----------

